# Can I collect GI Bill $ while in academy?



## swimfins

I am a Navy Vet with the Navy College fund, and will be starting the MBTA Academy Monday.
Does anyone know if I can collect Gi Bill money while at the academy?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## trel

Yes you can. Several people in my academy did it, you need to get the paperwork from the staff and try to get that processes rolling as soon as you can because it takes a while to go through, or at least it did with the people that were in my class.


----------



## swimfins

Thanks I will talk to them as soon as I can.


----------



## serpico

The money is great, almost a thousand bucks a month.


----------



## swimfins

i like the way that sounds


----------



## swimfins

Thanks for the advice. 

I think we have some guys from attleboro in our class.


----------



## MARINECOP

This must be a new thing with the Montgomery GI Bill. The GI Bill reimbursed me for the cost of the academy, but would not pay me while I was there monthly like when I was in college. Of course this was 7 years ago.


----------

